
Unemployment Rate Rises to 6.1%  - ionela
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/09/06/business/economy/06econ.html?em
======
ionela
The unemployment rate jumped to 6.1 percent in August, its highest level in
five years, as the erosion of the job market accelerated over the summer.

